# sparks's story



## Sparks Meow (Jul 10, 2008)

A Bi sexual short hair white house cat, Sparks is a loney feline looking for a playmate. 5'3 and 111lb, she's very slender and her smoky gray eyes are percing. Sparks wears glasses because her eye sight is not the best, she has a red velvet collar and is always wearing blue jeans, a redish shirt with a paw print and some sort of gloves (usally with buckles). 
she also wears a net cuff like sock on her tail. 

hope to have a better pick of her soon ^_^ hopefully a full body one.


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 7, 2021)

She sounds cool


----------

